
3D printers start to build factories of the future - pmuk
http://www.economist.com/news/briefing/21724368-recent-advances-make-3d-printing-powerful-competitor-conventional-mass-production-3d
======
aabajian
I had an ah-ha moment reading about digital light synthesis. This is how 3D
printing should be done; not just printing molten materials, but chemically
forming them. It might be possible to print CPUs this way.

